
Dutch Intelligence and Security Service Christmas Puzzle 2018 - aequitas
https://www.aivd.nl/documenten/publicaties/2018/12/11/aivd-kerstpuzzel-2018
======
aequitas
As is tradition, every year our Intelligence and Security Service post a
Christmas Puzzle with challenging/cryptographic puzzles. Translation from
Dutch is a extra difficulty step.

